# Railroad Employee Work Related Casualties



## FastTrax (Oct 19, 2022)

www.railroadworkersunited.org/railroaders-killed-on-the-job/

www.bts.gov/content/fatalities-and-injuries-duty-railroad-employees

https://safetydata.fra.dot.gov/officeofsafety/publicsite/query/CasualitiesReport.aspx

www.bls.gov/opub/mlr/2007/07/art2full.pdf

www.ecfr.gov/current/title-49/subtitle-B/chapter-II/part-225

www.ble-t.org/memorials/


----------

